# Countering Grey Knights?



## Brother Boozekitty (Sep 29, 2009)

My friend is building a 2K point pure GK army. His focus is footslogging 4 squads of 8 GKs behind an LRC with a GM and termies in it He'll be reinforcing the flanks with dreads. I've read over the codex, and with every single one of their guys having NFWs for CC and shroud for anything shooty... how would a Templar army counter this? I thought about vindicators to outright destroy his sloggers, but the shroud makes all ordinance scatter double.
Since melee with him (even with crusader squads being over double his number) is out of the question... I'm looking for some advice on how to counter the tidal wave of angry grey steel.
Just so you know what to work with, I currently have:
2 full crusader squads, 2 rhinos, 2 Predators, 2 Vindis, 3 Dreads, 1 command squad plus veterans, 1 10-man assault squad, Chaplain Grimaldus + cenos, Marshal Helbrecht, 1 LRC.

So. Any suggestions on what to field to counter this? I'm not against buying additional models if it isn't insanely expensive. So, telling me to field 3 more LRCs isn't gonna help.
:grin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Grey Knights happen to die very easily. The Shrouding really only protects them from long range fire, so don't be scared to shoot 'em up at medium and close range.

Dreadnoughts are sorta soft unless they're Venerable, so no huge worries there. A few hits from autocannons and lascannons tend to do them in just fine.

The Land Raider(s) can be an issue, but as long as you don't obsess over taking it out, it should be possible to deal with it. Black Templar Assault Squads can all take melta bombs, so don't be afraid to load up and go Raider hunting if the opportunity presents itself.

Katie D


----------



## Firnan (Oct 15, 2009)

*Killing Grey Knights*

Having started a Grey Knight army I can tell you that numbers will beat them out. The average Grey Knight troop cost more than most bike riders. Use your land speeder to go land raider hunting. The only transport Grey knights can have are Land Raiders currently. There heaviest troop weapon power is the psycannon for shooting. 

As Katie said shoot medium range which means 24 inch range become your new target. Worst day my Grey Knights faced was some Long Fangs with heavy bolters and a razorback with twin linked lascannons. 2 rounds of pain before bolter burial occured.:shok:

Landraiders bit the dust with a single landspeeder armed with a multimelta and terrain. Sneak behind and open fire. Landspeeders are fast and manuaverable. Also a good tactic against Grey Knights, use armor wedge manuever that Imperial Guard love to use. Have your tanks shoot out a corrider in the middle of his army. Tanks don't have to be positioned in the middle just shoot it out. Grey Knights are tough as a single wave pounding forward. But are sluggish to react. No real fast assualt troops despite the teleporter reserve option.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

And shroud does NOT make all Ordnance scatter double, it only scatters double if you don't spot them. In fact, Ordnance is one of the best weapons against GK because even if you don't detect them (3d6x3), you can still shoot at them. And a hit is a hit, no matter what. And if they're in range of your Vindicator, you're probably going to spot them, you only need to roll an 8 on 3d6....................

Also, sounds like you're overly afraid of his NFW. Bear in mind that they're not power weapons for regular guys. They are ST 6, but you get your regular saves. Only sgt and higher gain power weapons and only the Grand Master gains a true Force Weapon ability. Numbers will take them down. I've done it with IG.................


----------



## Brother Boozekitty (Sep 29, 2009)

don_mondo said:


> And shroud does NOT make all Ordnance scatter double, it only scatters double if you don't spot them. In fact, Ordnance is one of the best weapons against GK because even if you don't detect them (3d6x3), you can still shoot at them. And a hit is a hit, no matter what. And if they're in range of your Vindicator, you're probably going to spot them, you only need to roll an 8 on 3d6....................
> 
> Also, sounds like you're overly afraid of his NFW. Bear in mind that they're not power weapons for regular guys. They are ST 6, but you get your regular saves. Only sgt and higher gain power weapons and only the Grand Master gains a true Force Weapon ability. Numbers will take them down. I've done it with IG.................


See now, I didn't know that. I don't own a copy of the DH codex so I was only able to skim his over and that stupid concealment power had me worried. I didn't get to read in detail that the NFW was not a true force weapon either, so I thought he had an army of 'chapter master' characters storming the table. That's a huge relief, since a 20 man crusader squad should be able to dent him up pretty well.

@Katie: His LRC is just something that I figured I would avoid unless I _had_ to engage it. Better to have him waste turns trying to position it for a huge charge than giving him a defensive formation to assault. If worst comes to worse, I'll just drop 5 assault marines behind it with MBs and shake him up a bit. Maybe it'll make him hesitate?

Either way, thanks so much for your responses! If nothing else, this has bolstered my confidence enough that I won't lose sleep over 8-man instant-kill death squads anymore. If anyone has any other tips for dealing with GKs, please throw them out here!


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

Sword Brethern. I tried out a BT army against my buds GK list and they slaughtered him. Furious Charge is your friend. It doesn't matter if he has Str 6 Weapons and WS 5 in close combat if he never gets to use it. You'll be Init 5 and Str 5 on the charge and with the Accept All Challenges vow you'll be rerolling all your fails to hit. Use 2 small Terminator squads of these guys with lightning claws and really watch his guys crumble when you also reroll your fails to wound. And if you really get silly add a Chaplain to them.


----------



## stealthrat1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Brother Boozekitty said:


> My friend is building a 2K point pure GK army. His focus is footslogging 4 squads of 8 GKs behind an LRC with a GM and termies in it He'll be reinforcing the flanks with dreads. I've read over the codex, and with every single one of their guys having NFWs for CC and shroud for anything shooty... how would a Templar army counter this? I thought about vindicators to outright destroy his sloggers, but the shroud makes all ordinance scatter double.
> Since melee with him (even with crusader squads being over double his number) is out of the question... I'm looking for some advice on how to counter the tidal wave of angry grey steel.
> Just so you know what to work with, I currently have:
> 2 full crusader squads, 2 rhinos, 2 Predators, 2 Vindis, 3 Dreads, 1 command squad plus veterans, 1 10-man assault squad, Chaplain Grimaldus + cenos, Marshal Helbrecht, 1 LRC.
> ...


Here is how you beat it: shoot at them. Daemon hunters suck. 32 foot slogging knights will take 2 turns to take out or cripple to the point of uselessness. The raider is a problem. Just melta it to death with speeders of whatever then lay anything AP 2 or less on them and they just die. countering a DH army is truly not a hard concept. Your current list should easily beat his. I guess you have never played a DH army. The shroud sucks shit. Its horrible and useless and just makes the knights cost more points than they should.


----------



## stealthrat1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Grey Knights happen to die very easily. The Shrouding really only protects them from long range fire, so don't be scared to shoot 'em up at medium and close range.
> 
> Dreadnoughts are sorta soft unless they're Venerable, so no huge worries there. A few hits from autocannons and lascannons tend to do them in just fine.
> 
> ...


She is right about the dreads. THEY ARE BAD. Like I already said, best thing against a raider is melta, NOT LASCANNONS. It looks like all your shit is fast anyway so if you had nothing to effectivly take out the raider, just play keep away. You move fast enough to do so and you release pressure and distract him while blasting away everything else he has.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah grey knights really aren't worth worrying about, there poor in combat and in shooting due to there low numbers, just deal with them the same way you deal with marines, just allot easier.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The best advice would be to try and talk your friend out of taking a pure GK army. It will cost him a ton of money and you should beat it easily. There's very little he can do about this to be honest, because there are few options available to GKs.

It also sounds a bit dull to have two armies of marines, terminators and land raider crusaders fighting each other. It would probably be more fun if one of you had a non-MEQ army, like orks, eldar or IG. All of these are far better and more interesting armies than GKs.

That's not really tactical advice, but the stuff posted here already is more than enough to make it a fairly boring game, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

There really shouldn't be a question mark at the end of the subject for this thread.
it should just be
Countering Grey Knights or Countering Grey Knights!

I took a 5 year hiatus from WH40K. broke out my old tau army (that had no modifications since 3rd edition) bought the new dex and went to a tournament. I lost every game except for one, against GK.


----------

